# Bannerman Mini Topper



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
I bought the Bannerman mini topper last fall to help with the chore that topdressing is. I've only used it twice so far but it sure saves a lot of time getting the sand spread evenly. It doesn't do a perfect job but lays a pretty consistent layer. I just run over it with my levelling rake after spreading to work it in. 
A little fussy to find the right setting for the spread. Works best with sand that is not too wet. Here's a pic I took this morning, lawn is cut as low as my Caltrimmer will go and ready to start spreading. Any help spreading 2 yds of sand would be appreciated!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool @Shindoman . Can I ask what you paid for it?

I've looked into the TruFlow 24D.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I paid $900 in Canada. They are manufactured in Canada so I'm not sure on usd pricing.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Here's a pic of my lawn after I spread some sand with the Bannerman before I raked it in. Does a decent job of getting a nice even layer down. I do a forward pass and then another backwards.
Then I did a perpendicular pass. Took me an hr. to do 1 1/2 yds on 1500 sq ft.. I deserve a cold beer!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I want


+1, and that's an incredible view. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I want
> ...


+1 that is an amazing view. Nice spread! (house and sand)


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Look at the excellent price! :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Here's a pic of my lawn after I spread some sand with the Bannerman before I raked it in. Does a decent job of getting a nice even layer down. I do a forward pass and then another backwards.
> Then I did a perpendicular pass. Took me an hr. to do 1 1/2 yds on 1500 sq ft.. I deserve a cold beer!


Are those train tracks behind the house?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic of my lawn after I spread some sand with the Bannerman before I raked it in. Does a decent job of getting a nice even layer down. I do a forward pass and then another backwards.
> ...


There is a rail line behind our house but it is 120' down the hill and not in the picture for sure. What makes you say that?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

When we bought this home 25 yrs. ago my wife insisted on a view with sunsets. We are so blessed.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Here's a pic of my lawn after I spread some sand with the Bannerman before I raked it in. Does a decent job of getting a nice even layer down. I do a forward pass and then another backwards.
> Then I did a perpendicular pass. Took me an hr. to do 1 1/2 yds on 1500 sq ft.. I deserve a cold beer!


Did you buy the sand drum option? Or is it stock?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I did get the sand drum.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

It would me nice if @Ware, @Redtenchu, @high leverage, and anyone else (max 10) around the Tulsa/NWA area would be willing to go in on one of these as a group share/buy? If someone moves away, we sell their share to someone else.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (May 1, 2018)

I am in the Norman area and I am wondering if this is something that Crosslands rents...? I have a friend that is a greens-keeper at Westwood GC here in Norman and I will ask if he knows anyone selling a used walk behind top dresser.

(Should have know Crosslands would be no help at all. I called and asked they had or knew anyone that had walk-behind top dressers and he said 'NOPE' and hung up... :roll: )


----------



## Raap (Dec 10, 2020)

Is it possible to use the Bannerman mini topper on hilly lawns or will it be too heavy to push?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Raap said:


> Is it possible to use the Bannerman mini topper on hilly lawns or will it be too heavy to push?


Just don't fill it up full.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Man what a view. I'm super jeleous. I have stare at a bunch of stupid wind turbines that ruined our beautiful sunsets. Nice lawn too!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Shindoman Considering this. Still enjoying yours?


----------

